# The passing of a Presas family member.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 16, 2009)

I've just been informed that *Lolita Presas Venswela,* the second eldest of the Presas family has passed away. Our hearts are the the Presas family members.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## MJS (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Dieter (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## chris arena (Jun 17, 2009)

My condolences

Chris A


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 7, 2009)

.


----------

